# Basted vs Not Basted Turkey for Deep Frying



## bc45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi

I am planning on deep frying my first Thanksgiving turkey this year. 95% of the recipies I've found say to use a non self basting turkey rather than a self basting turkey. I was wondering why? Is it just the risk of it having water injected or does it have something to do with how it tastes compared to a non self basting? Can it be done or is it just asking for trouble? 

Thanks


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2010)

A self basting turkey is to keep it moist while baking. If you are going to deep fry it, forget it! Get a non-self basting because the hot oil is going to boil off any of the basting liquid.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 25, 2010)

That about sums it up. Why add more water to hot oil.


----------



## bc45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Appreciate the responses. Pretty much confirmed what I thought. I'm doing my Thanksgiving in Australia this weekend and believe it or not it's not that easy to find a non self basted turkey. I'm sure they are around but not easy to find so far. I am also doing a turkey in the oven but wanted to try deep frying a 2nd turkey as well. Oh well back to the turkey hunt so to speak.  Thanks again.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say that a self basting turkey would create a fire hazzard.  As water is place in hot oil, a violent reaction takes place as the water is changed to steam by the hot oil.  Remember that water boils at 212' F.  Oil is typically at somewhere around 380'F. and transmits its heat energy to the water rapidly.  The steam tries to escape from the oil so quickly as to cause the popping noise we are so familiar with when water drips into a pan of hot oil.l  The expanding water cause the oil to splash.  Think of the moisture from the oozing basting liquid hitting the hot oil.  It could cause the oil to boil over the pan top, and then catch fire as it hits the burner flame.  Grease fires are dangerous and hard to extinguish.  And there is the possibility of that hot, popping oil splashing onto skin, ouch!

That's why it's recomeneded that you purchace a non-basting turkey.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought self-basting turkeys were injected with oil or fat, like Butterball.


----------



## patricd (Nov 20, 2011)

bc45 said:


> Appreciate the responses. Pretty much confirmed what I thought. I'm doing my Thanksgiving in Australia this weekend and believe it or not it's not that easy to find a non self basted turkey. I'm sure they are around but not easy to find so far. I am also doing a turkey in the oven but wanted to try deep frying a 2nd turkey as well. Oh well back to the turkey hunt so to speak. Thanks again.


 
If you use a self basted bird - the meat will still be great.  However for those of use who are skin eaters, the skin will be charcoal.  Enjoy.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2011)

I've deep fried an injected frozen Butterball with no issues.  Any water based liquid is released in small enough quantities it doesn't make a difference.


----------

